# New? Old? Either way I bought it.



## Poeticallyinsane (Jun 27, 2008)

Bought this the other day for less then a dollar. Thought it was cute...is it old? How old?  I've never seen one before...any information would be nice!


----------



## LC (Jun 27, 2008)

I am guessing 1890s-1915 or so . I dug a couple of different sizes of them in an ash dump amongst hutch sodas and the likes back in the seventies. Might be wrong , but I believe they have also reproduced them as well.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Krystal  
   Really not sure about the age but I  really like embossed food jars . I,ve kept a quit a few plains ones. I  like it cool.
 bill


----------



## glass man (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes they were reproduced.One I had ,that was a reproduction,was machine made.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (Jun 27, 2008)

How do I know if its a reproduction??


----------



## Oklabottles (Jun 27, 2008)

post a picture or the base we could probably tell by that.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 27, 2008)

these bottles were not reproduced, they can be found blown and machine made and in 3 sizes at lest

 Digger Ry


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

i think it's neat even if it's a repro. I like to put flowers in them on a nightstand or on a vanity.
 where ever you can put a bottle and if you like it thats all that matters.
 unless you strickly want just the real stuff...I have mostly real with a few repros throw in here and there.
 you look like you're having fun. I enjoy your  posts. []


----------



## capsoda (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know if you could call it reproduced. They still make them with a screw on lid or in plastic with a pop off or squeeze out lid. 

 A guy across the river comes and removes swarms for me almost every spring. he uses them in glass for honey with combs and plastic for just honey.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (Jun 28, 2008)

The bottom has small bumps/dots along the outer edge while the inside just says "Honey Acres" in very hard to read letters.


----------



## mike54 (Aug 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> i think it's neat even if it's a repro. I like to put flowers in them on a nightstand or on a vanity.
> where ever you can put a bottle and if you like it thats all that matters.
> ...


 hey krstal!
 new to this forum!
 really! it seems as though u are really enjoying your posts.
  best luck


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought one at a flea market with both the embossing and paper label.  Let me do some looking and I'll try to post a pic.  May take a little while to go through the barn, but it's in there somewhere.  Seems like they were sold at some tourist spot somewhere.


----------



## canada (Aug 21, 2008)

The ones marked  ''Honey  Acres'' are modern reproductions.


----------

